

Process email in your web app without polling - micho
http://blog.teambox.com/handling-incoming-email/
Handle incoming email for your application with the power of Webhooks. Instead of setting up an email server and polling every minute, you can set up easy (and free) ping notifications for email.
======
gimenete
Great how-to! I didn't know about sendgrid. It looks like a nice service.

